# Dixie / Cobb's legion



## HardCoreHunter (Oct 28, 2004)

I would like to help you guys out.  I would like to help you direct some of your energy differently.  

Here it is as I understand it Dixie and Cobb's Legion each have one eight point to date.  Etowah Sportsman's Club also has one eight point to date.  I have $10 on our Etowah buck.  someone from woodys can judge.  Our buck came from the worst part of the club as far as food plots, supplement feeding goes.  I only know what I read here about your bucks.  So get pictures, I trust you will be honest and lets see.

I would also like to put $20 up for the best buck of the season.  To make it more interesting if we lose Bassworm will run through your camp in his underwear.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2004)

HardCoreHunter said:
			
		

> To make it more interesting if we lose Bassworm will run through your camp in his underwear.



Make in interesting....drop the drawers and exchange camp for Cumberland Mall :speechles


----------



## dixie (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bet*

I have no control over people and what they do in thier lifes, or what they do with any deer they harvest legal off either club but As a club, there's no interest in making a bet over rack size.  I'm looking forward to seeing both of you two around camp this weekend.


----------



## highcountry (Oct 28, 2004)

Steve Isent you a PM. Let me know what you think......See ya Sat.


----------



## spongebob (Oct 28, 2004)

There are NO WINNERS if bassworm runs anywhere in his underwear....


----------



## spongebob (Oct 28, 2004)

dixie said:
			
		

> As a club, there's no interest in making a bet over rack size.
> 
> 
> Hardcore...
> ...


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Oct 28, 2004)

Trying to beat Etowah gives your two clubs something they can do together.  For us it will be fun to win.  Clubs do big buck contests all the time.  GON has it's contest.  What is the difference.  It is meant as fun.  Just a little friendly competition.  If you don't want to do it that cool.  It's just something to do.


----------



## BassWorm (Oct 28, 2004)

Now how did I get in on this. I'm not seeing nothin but does.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 28, 2004)

*Speaking For Myself Only - Not Interested*

It would please me greatly to hear that every member of ESC takes a BOONE & CROCKET this year.

Hunting for me is not about competing with other hunters, in or out of my club.  For me, it is me and the woods.  While I would love to take a great wallhanger, I am satisfied just to be in the woods.  If I see deer, it is a successful hunt.


----------



## dixie (Oct 29, 2004)

*Bet*

OK lets bet, but, it has to be understood, this is between me and bob, the clubs are NOT involved, or at least mine won't be. Here's what I'll bet you bob. Live weight on the DEER you and I take, a dollar a pound OVER 90 lbs LIVE weight on each one. Now since you have appox. 2000 acres more to hunt than I do, to level the field, you agree to hunt your club BUT by my clubs rules of three does@ 90 lbs or better and four on a side bucks, No culling of does since you can take ten on your club and I can't. Since you live as close to my club as you do, we  can either use our scales at the camp and I'll put a sheet there for you and I to use instead of the clubs log, or we can agree on a local processer that has a set of scales, I'm not sure if Sandys does or not.   is the skillet too hot?


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 29, 2004)

And in this corner, we have.............................


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 29, 2004)

Dixie, 
why you only willing to go against Spongebob...you trying to say something about his hunting skills?   Or is that you know his season may be cut short?

As far as bassworm running around in his underwear...that might constitute cruel and unusual punishment  ....of course if you had me running around in my underwear would be worse  :speechles  

I think we should get a pool together of all the interested members off each club and put the largest buck from each club's pool up against the other club's buck.  This way only club members that are interested would be entered and if each put in $20 or so we might have a pretty good pot. 

Another thought would be for the winning club to use the pool to have a cookout or some sort of get together for everyone who entered the pool....just a thought....after all it's all for fun and bragging rights anyway.


----------



## spongebob (Nov 7, 2004)

yep, unfortunately this is probably my last weekend hunting for a while (moving to Ireland) so I can't do the 1 on 1 wager...if you guys could work it out to do the bet just over braggin rights I think that would be fun in itself.  I think bringing money into will just create hard feelings instead of togetherness.

Remember guys, as Atlanta continues to sprawl it will be BOTH clubs that will fold to the pressure of increased land values and development.  By working together you may be able to delay the inevitable...

I'll keep in touch via the boards even though i'll be an ocean away...

regards, 

sponge"bob"....


----------



## dixie (Nov 8, 2004)

*Bet*

Bob, I was looking forward to meeting you, I hope that you find Ireland agreeable to an American hunter. I know you live very close to my leases and it would have been nice to have made a new friend that close to my "home away from home". Good Luck with your endeavors in Ireland. I'll leave the reports of this weekend to Papa and HighC. BUT, I will brag just a little and say it was a good weekend for both clubs.this buck was taken this weekend off Cobbs by one of our new members, live weight 150 lbs, mass is fair. I agree with you 100% about a  bet, the deer end up being the ones who pays on a bet like that.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 8, 2004)

Dixie, 
I may have a live picture of this buck from the week before bow season.  If you actually saw the buck you might be able to tell better than just by looking at pictures.  So what do you think, is this the same buck?


Well, I may not post the picture after all...let me try this again.

I've tried twice now and after a few minutes I get a "web page unavailable" message.  I guess I'll try again later...unless someone has a better idea.

Jack


----------



## dixie (Nov 8, 2004)

*Pic*

Jack, you may very well have a pic of him, he was taken down close to where you and H. hunt at. I was told he charged a grunt call, and that the bigger bucks are chasing the smaller bucks out of their areas down there  right now. Based on what I saw this weekend, looks like things are getting back to normal after a "strange" season last year.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 9, 2004)

Dixie,

I don't believe I have met that fellow but I would like to pass on a "Congratulations!".  

Do you have any of the antler measurements?  From the picture I have it looked like his main beams were pretty good.  It may have just been the angle of my picture, but they appear to extend to the tip of his nose.  

I hope there is another one in the area!  So far I haven't gotten as many pictures this year as I did last year.  Didn't you tell me that someone found a good shed in there during turkey season?

Jack


----------



## dixie (Nov 10, 2004)

*Deer*

Jack, all the numbers on him are at camp on the log book, sorry you couldn't get the trail cam pics to post. I have a few more we made before he left  with him. I know he wasn't by himself down there! Tim found a big shed there last spring, too big to have come off this one. Hope to see you guys up this weekend.


----------



## highcountry (Nov 10, 2004)

Steve I may try and take tomorrow off and come out for a good sit... I want to look at the wind first. I will be there Sat and will bring the sand bags for us. We need to look at getting an ewasy way to fill them. If the guy with a bobcat comes out and he could take a couple of buckets of dirt and just put a poile of dirt around camp somewhere we could fill them there using a ocuple guys to help and then just drive them down.... Why are you not in the woods this morning????????????


----------



## highcountry (Nov 10, 2004)

Steve on swap and sell there is an old style tree lounge for $75....I knew you were looking for one.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 11, 2004)

dixie said:
			
		

> Jack, all the numbers on him are at camp on the log book



Well duh, Jack.  Why didn't I think of that sooner? : 
I guess after 2.5 seasons I'm still not used to being in a club that actually records each deer!  Maybe if I ever actually get to put my name on the sheet I will remember that it is there!

I'll go check it out Saturday afternoon.  What number is this specific buck?

Jack


----------



## dixie (Nov 11, 2004)

*Buck*

Jack, I'm not sure of the number he is, just look for the one that live weighted 150 and Roger W. is the member who got him.


----------

